# Good clinics to do egg sharing?



## KA33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking in to hopefully doing egg sharing at a clinic in or near London this year, The Lister clinic look good, Just wondered if anyone had any other recommendations? My husband also needs sperm surgically removed or I may need doner sperm, so the clinic has to be good for this also.

thanks x


----------

